# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αυγό κάθε μέρα ;

## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

εχω ενα ζευγαρι gloster απο την κυριακη τους εχω βαλει φωλια σημερα ειδα την καναρα μεσα στην φωλια αλλα ακομα δεν ειδα αυγουλακι . Αυγο βραστο να τους δινω καθε μερα?

----------


## xarhs

ναι τωρα καθε μερα........... και λαχανικα και φρουτα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχεις κανει στα πουλακια?

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

ναι Νικο να ειναι  καλα το φορουμ!!!!

----------


## xXx

δεν χρειάζεται να τρώνε τώρα αυγό αφού το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο να γεννήσει και το αρσενικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παχαίνει...μόλις βγάλει τα μωρά ξαναδώσε..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δεν χρειάζεται να τρώνε τώρα αυγό αφού το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο να γεννήσει και το αρσενικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παχαίνει...μόλις βγάλει τα μωρά ξαναδώσε..


Σωστός ο Bill

----------


## lagreco69

Και μολις σκασουν μυτη οι νεοσσοι τους κοψεις τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα μεχρι να πανε ολοι 10 ημερων.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Και μολις σκασουν μυτη οι νεοσσοι τους κοψεις τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα μεχρι να πανε ολοι 10 ημερων.


Σωστός κι ο Μήτσος.

----------


## jk21

τι πιο αναγκαιο ,ωστε να δωσει στη θηλυκια αμεσα και με τον καλυτερο τροπο  ,τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που εχει στην χημικη του αναλυση ,το εσωτερικο των αυγων των πουλιων μας; εχουμε σκεφτει οτι καθε μερα πρεπει ο οργανισμος του θηλυκου ,να παρεχει καποια σημαντικα γραμμαρια (συγκρισιμα με το δικο του βαρος ) σε πληρη πρωτεινη; και οχι μονο ... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ,οταν ολοι κρινουμε πληρως αναγκαιο το σουπιοκοκκαλο και βλεπουμε πως πανε και το τρωνε ... δεν βρισκουμε χρησιμο την παροχη της τροφης ,που μπορει με τον καλυτερο τροπο ,να παρεχει τις θρεπτικες ουσιες που θα σχηματισουν ολο το υπολοιπο περαν του κελυφους ,εσωτερικου του αυγου ....

το αυγο τουλαχιστον μεχρι να βγει και το τελευταιο αυγο ,ειναι 1000 % αναγκαιο αν δεν θελουμε να καταπονουμε το θηλυκο ... για μετα ειναι αλλη κουβεντα  ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγω Δημήτρη δεν είχα ποτέ προβλημα ...

Και οι κανάρες που έχω είναι ταϊστικές μηχανές.Δεν είδα ποτέ να είναι καταπονεμένες.

----------


## jk21

ειδες αντιθετα σε οσες εδωσες (αν εδωσες βεβαια για να το ξερεις ) οτι παχυνανε και δεν χασανε αυτο το παχος τους οταν βγηκανε τα μικρα ,απο την χρηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης;  

θεωρεις οτι αυτο που ανεφερα πιο πανω δεν στεκει  ;  με δεδομενο μαλιστα  ,οτι οι σποροι δεν μπορουν να παρασχουν σημαντικα ποσά κρισιμων αμινοξεων για συσταση ζωικης πρωτεινης ,σε αμεση διαθεση ! δεν μιλαμε για αλλαγη φτερωματος που θα γινει σε 15 μερες ή σε 20 μερες  ,αναλογα με ποση παρεχομενη επαρκη πρωτεινη θα λαμβανουν ... εκει αυξημενη περιλλα,βρωμη  και  κια μπορει να κανουν κατι  ... εδω θελουμε οτι θελουμε σε μια μερα  .Τα αμινοξεα δεν τα βρισκει ο οργανισμος αποθηκευμενα οπως το λιπος ,αλλα τα εχει αναγκη καθε μερα .Μονο η κινοα και η σογια σε επαρκεις ποσοτητες ,μπορουν να πλησιασουν και να συγκριθουν με οτι δινει το αυγο .Αλλα δεν ειναι μονο το θηλυκο που καταπονειται ... την ιδια ποιοτητα αυγου (αρα και γενετικου υλικου και κυριως τροφης για το αναπτυσσομενο εμβρυο εντος αυγου ) εχει ενα αυγο κοτας ταισμενης με πλουσια διατροφη ,και το ιδιο με κοτα που της κανουν διαιτα; ο σιδηρος (ζωικος - αιματικος ) που θα βρεθει για να παροχευτευθει στο εσωτερικο του αυγου ,ωστε να ρεει συντομα στο αιμα του νεοσσου; ειτε απο ζωικη παρεχομενη πρωτεινη ,ειτε αφαιρουμενος απο το αιμα της μανας .... με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται .Δεν αφαιρειται μονο ασβεστιο για να παει στο τσοφλι ....

----------


## xarhs

> δεν χρειάζεται να τρώνε τώρα αυγό αφού το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο να γεννήσει και το αρσενικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παχαίνει...μόλις βγάλει τα μωρά ξαναδώσε..


κανενα αρσενικο δεν παχαινει....... η γεννηση των αυγων απαιτει μεγαλα ποσα ενεργειας και το πουλακι αυτες τις μερες εχει αναγκη απο ολες τις τροφες.

ποιος ο λογος να κοψεις το αυγο?  για να μην παχυνει το αρσενικο? 14 μερες  θα εχει μετα να κανει ''διαιτα''

ειδικα ενα πουλακι που δεν εχει προετοιμαστει καλα θα καταπονηθει πολυ αυτες τις μερες χωρις αυγο

μιχαλη βαλε και *σουσαμι* αμα θες μεσα στο μιγμα με τους σπορους για επιπλεον *ασβεστιο*........

επισης βαλε και χορταρικα πολλα......  σπανακι αντιδι οτι θες

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αν βαζεις αυγοτροφη, χρειαζεται καθε μερα αυγο?

----------


## xXx

...τα πουλιά παχαίνουν και μάλιστα μερικά που έχουνε και τάση παχαίνουν πολύ, όσο καιρό ταΐζουν αυγοτροφή ή αυγό, γι' αυτό καλό είναι να περιορίζουμε όσο μπορούμε τη χρήση τους και μόνο στο τάισμα και ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών...στα αρσενικά είναι πιο μεγάλο το πρόβλημα γιατί το συσωρευμένο λίπος στην κοιλιακή περιοχή, από τη συνεχή χρήση αυγών ή αυγοτροφής, τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και δεν βατεύουνε, με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνουμε άσπορα αυγά...το μόνο που βοηθάει από το αυγό την περίοδο που δεν ταΐζει το πουλί είναι το κέλυφος για παροχή ασβεστίου αλλά το ασβέστιο μπορούμε να το χορηγήσουμε και με άλλο τρόπο, όχι απαραίτητα με το αυγό πχ με σουπιοκόκκαλο...η σωστή προετοιμασία περίπου ένα μήνα πριν την έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου εξασφαλίζει τη σωστή έκβαση όλης της αναπαραγωγής για τις γέννες που θα κάνουνε τα πουλιά...σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα χρειαζόταν να κάνουμε καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής μία ''συνεχόμενη προετοιμασία''...όλα τα άλλα απλά είναι υπερβολές και στηρίζονται πάνω σε δικές μας ανασφάλειες

----------


## BugsBunny

> δεν χρειάζεται να τρώνε τώρα αυγό αφού το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο να γεννήσει και το αρσενικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παχαίνει...μόλις βγάλει τα μωρά ξαναδώσε..


+1..............

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ συμφωνω μαζι σου ,ομως  αμεσως μετα την γεννηση των αυγων και οχι πριν ,μπορει καλλιστα καποιο αρσενικο που εχει παχυνει (αυτο ολοι μπορουμε να το δουμε )να περασει σε καποια ηπια διαιτα ,οχι βεβαια μετα την γεννηση των νεοσσων και ειδικα οταν θα ταιζει και εκεινο ,γιατι συνηθως οτι παιρνει σε λιπος το χανει μετα .Αν το πουλακι δεν εχει παχυνει σε ολη την προετοιμασια ,παει να πει οτι ο μεταβολισμος του δεν ειναι τετοιος ωστε παροτι ειναι οκ ,να πρεπει να το κανουμε διαιτα για να το προφυλαξουμε .Ομως μεχρι να γεννηθουν ολα τα αυγα και μιλαμε για 4-5 μερες μετα το τελος της προετοιμασιας (αφου μεχρι τοτε δεν ηταν σε διαιτα ) ,ποιος ο λογος να βιαστουμε ,ποιος ο λογος να μειωσουμε την ημερησια προσληψη βιταμινης Ε ,που παιζει ρολο στην κινητικοτητα των σπερματοζωαριων οταν βγαινουν (αφου αναστελλει την δραση των ελευθερων ριζων που τα σκοτωνουν ) ; οταν σαν ζωοτεχνολογος ,ξερεις πολυ καλα ,οτι η βιταμινη Ε δεν αποθηκευεται πληρως σε περισσεια της στους λιπαρους ιστους και στο συκωτι ,οπως η βιτ Α και η d3 ,αλλα και οξειδωνεται και αποβαλλεται μερος της με τα κοπρανα (στα λιπη των τροφων  ,που δεν απορροφουνται ,λογω πολυ γρηγορου μεταβολισμου των πτηνων ... ) .Οταν επισης σαν ζωοτεχνολογος ξερεις και μαλλον δεν το σκεφτηκες ,οτι επειδη το αρσενικο ζει με το θηλυκο ,πρεπει να μην κοπουν τροφες απο το θηλυκο ,που του δινουν* αιματικο σιδηρο* (εσυ ξερεις την σημασια του και την απορροφησιμοτητα του ,σε σχεση με αυτον που υπαρχει στα φυτικα προιοντα ... που ετσι και αλλιως οι σποροι που συζηταμε δεν ειναι και καμμια τεραστια πηγη του ... ) που ειναι *πληρως* απαραιτητος ,για το περιεχομενο του αυγου ,αφου απο εκει θα προμηθευτει το εμβρυο ολο το σιδηρο που χρειαζεται για το αιμα του !!

τα μικρα δεν εχουν αναγκη ζωικης πρωτεινης και σιδηρου  ,μονο για να μεγαλωσουν μετα την εκολλαψη ,αλλα και απο την αρχη υπαρξης τους μεσα στο αυγο ,ως εμβρυα .Δεν σχηματιζεται ενας νεοσσος ετοιμος να βγει απο το αυγο ,χωρις σοβαρη ποσοτητα ζωικης πρωτεινης !!! ουτε φευγει η πρωτεινη απο το σωμα της θηλυκιας ,για να μπει ως ασπραδι και ως μεγαλο μερος του κροκου του αυγου ,αλλα προσλαμβανεται με την τροφη !

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν προκειτε σε καμια περιπτωση να ρισκαρω η να ''τσιγγουνευτω'' αυτες τις μερες το αυγο ουτε κανενα αλλο λαχανικο φρουτο.. για κανενα λογο

η διατροφικη προετοιμασια παιζει παρα πουλυ μεγαλο ρολο πανω σε αυτο αλλα δεν παυει ο οργανισμος να εχει μεγαλες αναγκες αυτες τις μερες.

αφου ολοι βλεπετε ρε παιδια οτι αμα βαλεις αυγο εκεινες τις μερες δεν περισσευει τιποτα , τα πουλια δεν ξερουν νομιζετε τι κανουν?

----------


## Gardelius

*Εγώ πιστεύω στη "καταπόνηση" τους (αρσενικων και θηλυκών) κατα την αναπαραγωγή!! Οποτε αν υπαρχει και λιγο " λίπος" ειναι κακό?? Θα τους χρησιμεύσει ως ενέργεια ... δεν εχει <απαιτήσεις> η διαδικασία?*

----------


## xarhs

για το θυληκο το λιπος ηλια ειναι καλο αν ειναι λιγο εως και πολυ καλο γιατι θα φυγει γρηγορα......

στον αρσενικο αμα ειναι πολυ υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να εχεις ασπορα αυγα αλλα και παλι αμα ειναι λιγο το λιπος θα φυγει απο την κουραση

----------


## jk21

η πραγματικη διαιτα ,οποτε ειναι αναγκαια ,γινεται πρωτα μετρωντας την ποσοτητα της τροφης που δινεις καθε μερα ξεχωριστα και μετα περιοριζονας τυχον λιπαρες τροφες .Ενα πουλι μπορει να παχυνει και με σκετο ασπουρι (κεχρι - καναρινοσπορο ) αν εχει μια ταιστρα δικια του .Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο που πρεπει να αλλαξει ο παραδοσιακος εκτροφεας στις συνηθειες του και οχι την παροχη αυγου αν οχι για μετα τις γεννες ,εστω τις 4-5 μερες που θα βγαινουν τα αυγα 

οταν το αυγο στα 100 γρ εχει μονο 10.6 γρ λιπαρων  και 12.6 γρ πρωτεινης  ,ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες 1.1 γρ και το υπολοιπο νερο 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/117/2

δηλαδη αν δωσουμε  10 γρ αυγο την ημερα σε ενα πουλι ,παιρνει 1 σχεδον γραμμαριο λιπους .Αν δωσουμε 10 σκετο καναρινοσπορο παιρνει 0.65 γρ λιπους 

αν δωσουμε πχ 10 γρ νιζερ παιρνει 4 γρ λιπους  

αν δωσουμε 10 γρ μικτου μιγματος σπορων  με 75 % αμυλουχων σπορων με 7 % πανω κατω λιπους  εχουμε απο αυτους 0.525 γρ λιπους και απο το 25 % των λιπαρων (με μεσο ορο γυρω στο 35 % λιπους ) εχουμε  0.875 γρ λιπους 

δηλαδη το μιγμα σπορων δινει στα 10 γρ του    0.525 + 0.875 = 1,4 γρ λιπους  και η  ιδια ποσοτητα αυγου 10γρ δινει  0.65 γρ λιπους 

ας τελειωσει λοιπον καπου εδω η ενοχοποιηση του αυγου σαν τροφη ,ως προς το  θεμα παχουλα πουλια και ας ψαξεται την αιτια ,στην ανεξελεγκτη παροχη σπορων ,χωρις να ελεγχουμε την ποσοτητα τους καθε μερα και ποιους σπορους τρωει το πουλι ,αλλα και στην ανεξελεγκτη παροχη ποσοτητας αυγου καθε μερα ! 

εκει θα πρεπει να εστιαστει η προσοχη ! 

* σε οποιον δεν καταλαβε την μαθηματικη αναλυση (ξερω οτι κουραζει καποιους αλλα μου αρεσει να υποστηριζω κατι με στοιχεια )  τον επιβεβαιωνω οτι ειναι πληρως σωστη !! .... να μην κατσω να αναλυσω για αλλα μιγματα σπορων με 65 % μονο αμυλουχους ,αντε 70 % και με το 17 % απο αυτους να εχουν τον στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορο των 42% λιπαρων γνωστο και με το ονομα rape seed  .... ας ψαξουν εκει το λιπος ακομα και στους λαιμους των πουλιων ...


* δεν ασχοληθηκαν καν με την περιπτωση οτι υδατανθρακας που δεν καιγεται σε μια μερα ,μετατρεπεται στον οργανισμο σε λιπος και δινει μετα διπλασιες θερμιδες απο οτι εδινε αρχικα !

----------


## sWeetAnGel

> δεν χρειάζεται να τρώνε τώρα αυγό αφού το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο να γεννήσει και το αρσενικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παχαίνει...μόλις βγάλει τα μωρά ξαναδώσε..


κι εγω +φωνω ετσι ειναι...

----------

